# WIZZARD eighth mile



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://s293.photobucket.com/user/alpink/library/WIZZARD eighth mile 082513

well, you may remember I had a TOMY drag strip in my 18' hallway.
it has growed OUT. welcome to my WIZZARD eighth mile.
power is from a variable up to 30 Volt/1 amp digital power supply.
power taps are at both ends and at the 3' and 9' marks.
attached to a 12 gauge extension cord for easy portability.
you will see the extension cord was cut and connect to each other at the 6' separation.
positive is my common and runs on the white wire, left controller station/power taps are on green and right controller station/power taps are on black.
there are .0047pF (500W VDC max) capacitors, 2, at each power tap to help control RFI.
there is another female 3 prong plug that the wire from the power supply plugs into.
all connections are silver soldered so solid state connections are insured. with the exception of the two extension cord plug ins.
4 sections of 3' WIZZARD track contain the 10' 3.75" eighth mile and the entire track is powered. starting line is 10" from beginning end of track.
Hank and I still have to create the shut down, but that will be quick and easy as we have done it before.
I also still need to install fuses and would like input as to what OHM is advisable.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*more*









. :wave: .


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Thanks for the tour Al....*

... what brand of Mercedes is that?


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

That is really cool!! I like it!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Abrahmson Motors?*



tjd241 said:


> ... what brand of Mercedes is that?


Looks like one of Neals ...yeah? God bless his heart.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Cool Beans, BigAl :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the Mercedes IS resin. got it in an Xmas Xchange. pretty neat, huh!?!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Looking good pal!!!:hat:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks awesome so far Al. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Al,
Are you sure 1amp is going to be good enough? Some of Jims motors might pull more than that. Just asking.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*10 amp*



wheelszk said:


> Al,
> Are you sure 1amp is going to be good enough? Some of Jims motors might pull more than that. Just asking.


good catch Bill.
it is 10 amps @ 30 volts.
luck in the BIG race!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice work Al. Great use of the space. Timing system?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thank you guys.
SlotDragon for now.
need source of bleachers background to print or buy.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> thank you guys.
> SlotDragon for now.
> need source of bleachers background to print or buy.


How about hitting a local printer. They may be able to help you out. 

No big deal for those guys.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

alpink said:


> need source of bleachers background to print or buy.


I used this... You may need to resize it...RM
http://slotcar.zanzaman.com/billboards/ZELONGTRIBUNE_full.jpg


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thanx Randy. that will do just fine. I knew I had seen that and I wasn't sure if I bookmarked the link. now, I have, for sure.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i fully expect to see some of the cars that are hiding in back of honest al,s used cars for some blistering passes! nice job on the strip...looks like fun!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*steel bar shut down*

http://s293.photobucket.com/user/alpink/library/mudder and track 09 02 13

Hank and I got the shut down complete yesterday and I put the whole track back together. you will see the steel strips in the shut down at the end of the track. cars with traction magnets stop very quickly.







timing system, Slot Dragon for now, to be installed and tested real soon.

:woohoo:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet!! I never would have thought of a steel strip shut down.. Cool idea! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I hope the next place we end up at allows me to set up something similar. Maybe somewhere down the road, you or Jim S. can host another proxy race and I'll have something built to come in last place with. :lol:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Sweet!! I never would have thought of a steel strip shut down.. Cool idea! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Great idea AL!!! :thumbsup:


----------

